# Solved: Half life 2 episode 2 blue screen and restart



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

I've played half life 2, half life 2 episode 2 and portal perfectly... but when I play the episode 2(I downloaded all from steam) after some seconds of playing my computer turns blue, it says some words in the screen and it restarts... after it restarts it say thah windows had an error... this is my computer has:
CPU:Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU 410 @ 1.46GHz
CPU speed:1.47 GHz
RAM:894.0 MB
OS: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Build Service Pack 32600)
VIDEO CARD: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M Series (0x5A62)
DIRECT X VERSION: 9.0c
SOUND CARD: Realtek High Definition Audio
FREE DISK SPACE:31.2 GB


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

Can you see the numbers and texts and read what is says on the blue screen? Next one is to turn on a option allowing you to see the blue screen,do like this: My Computer/Advanced/System failure/recovery then go to settings there UNTICK the option "Automatically restart" or in Vista go to control panel,system settings,System,then to your left you can see furthest not so low a option called advanced settings click it then,go to start and recovery press settings and UNTICK the "automatically restart" box.


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

Also if this doesn't work delete the content of the game and re-install it.


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

well the reinstall didnt work but let be see about the error... thank u Ill post what it says


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

mm there is a problem I cant find My Computer/Advanced... because my computer is in spanish... hmm


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you have vista? btw hola como estas? xD


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

no xp... lol its that all u speak or do u really speak


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

No i have Spanish in school thats why xD 
But go to "Mi Ordenador" (maybe) then Advanced( like hard,expert thingy) then Systema faulra xD then settings, untick the box Automatically restart.......


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

emm let me see if I can... I think its my PC but I dont know whats next haha... give me some minuts hah thanks


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok I cant... can u tell me wich icons do u click...??


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah I did it... now let me see what the errors are


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

It worked but the screen just turned blue... no words


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

just plain blue? no text or numbers?


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

Wait what Anti Virus do you have?


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

I don´t have any... heh


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

well i have an idea.. if I start the game in other chapter?? but well I cant with the console and I dont understand this:
*Unlock All Chapters:*
Modify your [install directory]ep2cfgconfig.cfg file with Notepad and change svunlockedchapters to "7".


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

or this :
*Intel Compatibility Issue*

If you are playing the new Orange Box games or Day of Defeat: Source on a laptop or a system with an integrated Intel video card such as the 945 GM, chances are your video card has a compatibility issue with the following games: Portal, Team Fortress 2 and Half-Life 2: Episode Two.
You may be able to run these games by using the following launch option:
+mat_bumpmap 0 +mat_picmip 2
If you're not sure how to set game launch options, please see this guide.
If that doesn't seem to help, you can try using the following console command:
mat_max_worldmesh_vertices 1024
If you're not sure how to use console commands, please see this guide.
If that command allows the game to run without crashing, then please add it to your game config files. Your config file is located in the SteamApps folder, under your Steam account name and the folder for the game you would like to play. For example:
C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\< Account Name >\team fortress 2\tf\cfg


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

have you updated your cards drivers?


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

emm mi ATI?? I think but I couldn't ... hmm


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

Whats your video cards name? And that guide you found use it,it may solve the problem


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

do you have a 32 -bit OS or 64 bit?


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

haha I didn't understand the guide and my videocard is...ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M Series and I don't know about the 32 or 64 bit... I'm new at this


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

go to this website and download this program it's virus fee and then look for your graphics card _*name*_ and NOT *series*. thx


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

to donwload it press here


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

wich website?? hehe lol


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

ok Im doing it... but for what exactly is it??


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

ok is it spd??


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

ow I found it .. it is Device Description
PCI: ATI Radeon Xpress 200M (RC410M) Chipset


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

emm I'll wait for ur answer and... where do I download an update por my ATI Radeon Xpress 200M (RC410M) Chipset??


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

then download Avast, It's a great AntiVirus


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...x?type=2.7&product=2.7.5.3.4.3.2&lang=English

Download on the bottom i found it at last xD


----------



## sarigueya2 (Nov 17, 2009)

hey thank u let me see if it works... I already repaired my error getting into te console and starting the game in the second level... but this can help me with future errors


----------

